# Ow Or Mwc



## jla (Jul 23, 2005)

I have been looking at various military watches on the net and have noticed that there are watches advertised under the name MWC that appear identical to others advertised as Ollech & Wajs. By identical I mean that the photographs used to describe them appear to be the exactly the same, but the ones sold as MWC are rather cheaper. Could anyone explain this?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The MWC watches tend to use cheap low quality far east movements, that is why the price is much lower.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

O&W are a quality product; MWC are cheap and nasty.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

JoT said:


> O&W are a quality product; MWC are cheap and nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen some MWCs that look identical to the O&W MP but the only place I've seen them cheaper than the O&W is on the Bay with a description not matching the pictures. With the O&W you know what you're getting - a sturdy reliable watch that'll last as long as you want it to. Whats more, you have a choice of reputable O&W dealers to buy from, including here at RLT (also Chronomaster and chronodiver).


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

MWC, although basing their watches on military designs, use low-quality movements and probably cases. Bought one once and binned it after water leaked in.

I'd go for a O&W as they are extremely good quality and value for money, IMO. I have a M2 bought from the sales forum here and it is one of my fave watches. Get one from Roy, he's the man!!!!


----------



## jla (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, they were very helpful.


----------



## doogie (Jun 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> The MWC watches tend to use cheap low quality far east movements, that is why the price is much lower.


I am aware of the models referred to the MKIII and I am aware these are 100% Swiss as I bought one for my uncle two years ago and asked for a report when it went in for a service. The movement was 100% Swiss ETA and fully Jewelled. The only difference I can see is it has the letters MWC on the dial.



doogie said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > The MWC watches tend to use cheap low quality far east movements, that is why the price is much lower.
> ...


Just spoke to MWC in Switzerland and they confirm that the item is made for them by an arrangement with Albert Wajs in the same way as MKII use a similar arrangement.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

doogie said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > The MWC watches tend to use cheap low quality far east movements, that is why the price is much lower.
> ...


If this is true, then you would be paying extra for the O&W name. IMHO, it is worth the extra because of the brand recognition and the history of the brand. Furthermore, O&W's are still very reasonably priced for what they are









cheers

Dave


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I may be missing something here but:

MWC have the model 'MWC Mk III/B A 1950s NATO Classic Recreated' on their website at Â£199.

As far as I can see this is the Ollech & Wajs MP-2824 which is sold by Roy for Â£130.

So MWC are charging Â£69 more for the same watch.

MWC also have the 'MWC Mk III Automatic' at Â£199

This is a rebadged Ollech & Wajs MP-2063 sold by Chronomaster for Â£120.

MWC is Â£79 more expensive.

This doesn't always hold up though:

MWC have the 'NATO Mechanical Chronograph' on their site at Â£275

This is the Ollech & Wajs Type 401 Chronograph sold by Chronomaster for Â£350

MWC are Â£75 cheaper

MWC have the 'Pilots Chronograph with Valjoux 7765 Movement' at Â£289

This is the Ollech & Wajs - Type 396 Military Chronograph sold by Chronomaster for Â£350

MWC are Â£61 cheaper

Of all of the above, only the MWC Mk III Auto differs in any way from the O&W watch - and then just the addition of a logo.


----------

